# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  Nisim

## obiee

Hello All,

I am 29 years old and have hair loss problem due to PCOS.I always had body hair...more than usual for women and started losing hair since 23.I tried minoxidil 2% and 5%. I probably did not use it correctly but i started looking like a bear with all that extra hair growth on my face and body...without much on my head.

Years later now i am trying nisim...i know it could be a scam ...i am not sure if i see any results but I have been using the shampoo daily since last 8 months.and planning to use their extract which apparently induces hair growth.

All i want to know is...is Nisim a scam?  I also started using Hair essentials vitamins....which probably is also a scam....do let me know if it is.

ALl the best to everyone.

----------


## Tracy C

> All i want to know is...is Nisim a scam?  I also started using Hair essentials vitamins....which probably is also a scam....do let me know if it is.


 Hi Obiee,

Neither Nisim nor hair essetials vitamins will do anything to treat your hair loss.  The only products proven to treat hair loss for women are Rogaine (or generic Minoxidil) and low level laser therapy.  I use both.  I use men's Rogaine foam once a day and I use my laser comb every other day.  I also use Nizoral A-D shampoo twice per week.

It is very important to find a doctor who can help you.  The same hormone that causes body hair (hirsutism) causes scalp hair loss.  If you can get on a treatment for hirsutism, that could resolve your hair loss as well.  You can find much more information at the link on the right.  Just in case you can't see it, here it is.

http://www.americanhairloss.org/women_hair_loss/

Take care,

Tracy

----------


## obiee

Thanks Tracy.

I am on Spiro and Metformin.I used to be on Daine 35 but gained lotta weight.

I went to endocrinologist and Ob-Gyn too....i do have some hormonal imbalancy  although not severe. I endocrinologist put me on Spiro and metformin....

Minoxidil is out of question for me.....for the reasons stated before ....and also I already have hirsutism.

SO you suggest i stop using Nisim shanmpoo everyday? Also how do i use Nizoral for hairloss....as a DHT blocker?

----------


## Tracy C

> SO you suggest i stop using Nisim shanmpoo everyday? Also how do i use Nizoral for hairloss....as a DHT blocker?


 Hi Obiee,

I am also on Spiro.  I don't have PCOS though.  I just have common hereditary androgenetic alopecia.  I am pretty sure that in my case Spiro is preventing facial and body hair from using Minoxidil.  But again, I don't have PCOS.  I don't know how long you have been on Sprio but over time it should resolve the hirsutism.  It isn't quick though.

If you like Nisim shampoo, there is no reason to stop using it.  It just doesn't do anything to treat hair loss.  The only shampoo on the market that has any medication in it that may be helpful to treat hair loss is Nizoral.  The active ingredient in Nizoral (Ketoconazole) is a mild anti-androgen that can block the hormone that causes hair loss (DHT) at the scalp.  It is not a stand-alone treatment for hair loss, no shampoo is, but it can help.

It is very important that you know not to over use Nizoral.  Nizoral is a great medicated shampoo that helps a lot of people but over using it can dry out your hair and scalp and it can make hair loss worsen.  If you get the non-prescription strength (Nizoral A-D), you can use that up to twice per week but no more.  If you get the prescription strength, only use that once per week and no more than that.  You also need to make sure to use a good quality moisturizing conditioner.

It is too bad that you can't use Minoxidil.  It really does work.  Maybe you will be able to use it after you have been on Spiro for a while.  Maybe you could use the laser comb.  Both take a long time to see any benefit but at least the laser comb doesn't have any known side effects.

Take care,

Tracy

----------


## obiee

Thanks Tracy,

So can i oil my scalp and hair and then use Nizoral 2 times a week? should that be enough to minimize DHT.

Internally i guess spironolactone should help blocking DHT??

----------


## Tracy C

Hi obiee,

Are you talking about a hot oil treatment?  I don't think that would be a problem.  Using Nizoral once or twice a week could help.  Spiro does not block DHT formation but it does block androgen receptors from accepting androgens, including DHT.  I know it takes time though.  I'm not sure if the time is longer for a woman with PCOS though.

----------


## obiee

Hello,

I've been to this Bosley hair clinic and I am considering buying their laser comb of 400$ .Can anyone throw light on this if they have some info.

Any responses are highly appreciated.

Thanks

----------


## Tracy C

Hi obiee,

I've been using the laser comb since the very begining of my treatment.    Actually, I started with using only the laser comb.  I started using meds as well six months later.  You can buy a laser comb directly from Hairmax.  However, if that $400.00 price is for the 9 laser model it would be cheaper than buying directly from Hairmax.  Do you know how many lasers are in the comb they are offering you?

Take care,

Tracy

----------


## obiee

http://www.bosley.com/store/bosley_lasercomb.php

here's the link. I dont know how many lasers are there..

Thanks.

----------


## Tracy C

Oh I see.  I always round prices up to the nearset $10.00.  To me this price  is $500.00, not $400.00.  The one in the picture is the 9 laser Hairmax model and the price is the same as Hairmax.com.  When you buy directly from Hairmax you get a 20 week money back guarantee.  I don't know if Bosely offers the same guarantee though.  It takes about 16 to 20 weeks to know if the laser comb is going to help you or not.  So that is something you want to think about.

I responded to your PM.  Did you get it?

Take care,

Tracy

----------


## obiee

Hello Tracy,

Hope you have been doing good.
I did not get any PM from you. I will find out from bosley about the refund....
Also, I was told to use Minoxidil 5&#37; just once a day....they spoke highly of Nizoral too.

I did tell him about my hirsutism problem with minoxidil...he just wanted me to check for couple of weeks and since i am on Spiro that should take care of me on that.....

So I am gonna try minoxidil with Nizoral and Laser comb.....

I have a question can I wash my hair everyday? 

I want to tell you that I really appreciate your quick responses.You have been very helpful.
Thanks a Lot.

 :Smile:

----------


## Tracy C

Hi obiee,

I have not had a problem with facial hair, but I am also on Spiro.  I do believe Spiro probably does reduce the possibility of growing facial hair from Minoxidil quite a bit.

I am aware that women can get away with using 5% Rogaine foam only once a day.  This makes it very convenient.  Both Walmart and Target sell a generic Minoxidil foam now, so that helps keep the cost of treatment down a little bit.  When using Nizoral, make sure not to over use it.  Which version of Nizoral are you using?  The 1% "A-D" version or the 2%?  I use the 1% Nizoral A-D twice a week in place of my regular shampoo.

Since I work our almost every day and I also using Dermmatch concealer, I do wash my hair almost every day.  I followed the advice of Dr. Charles from this forum and switched to sufate free shampoo and conditioner.  I found that my favorite brand, Aveeno, makes a sulfate free shampoo and conditioner and I have been using those ever since switching to sulfate free.

Take care,

Tracy

----------


## obiee

Hello Tracy,

I still haven't decided on 1% or 2% Nizoral....will 2%  be too strong?...non prescribed one.I'd like to wash my hair every day unless i get lazy.....using minoxidil everyday...i think it would be better to wash atleast on alternate days....will use Nizoral only 2 times a week...how many days do you space between your first wash in a week with nizoral

what aveeno shampoo are you using? is it a good alternating shampoo too?

also, i'll start using biotin


Thanks

----------


## Tracy C

Hi obiee,

The 2% version of Nizoral is by prescription only here in the U.S..  If you are going to use 2%, only use that once a week.  If you decide to use the 1%, you can use that twice a week if you want.  Nizoral is a great medicated shampoo that helps a lot of people - but over using Nizoral you can dry out your hair and scalp and possibly make your hair loss worse.  I use the 1% Nizoral A-D on Wednesday and Saturday nights.

The sulfate free Aveeno shampoo and conditioner I use if called "Pure Renewal".  Aveeno's states that it is safe to use every day.  On the nights that I wash with Nizoral, I use a different conditioner from Aveeno called "Nourish+ Moisturize" to prevent the possibility of drying my hair out.  I also use Aveeno "Nourish+ Condition" leave-in treatment to help de-tangle and protect my hair from my styling tools.  Here are pictures of the bottles.

   


Your welcome   :Smile:

----------


## obiee

Thanks Tracy...

so hairmax and bosley's laser comb work the same right?
or is one better than the other?

Regadrs

----------


## Tracy C

> ..so hairmax and bosley's laser comb work the same right?


 Hi obiee,

It looks like it is the exact same thing.  The only difference is the logo.

Did you ask Bosley if you get the same 20 week guarantee that you get if you buy the laser comb directly from Hairmax?

Take care,

Tracy

----------

